# Do you have a blog for your online craft business?



## Lane (Jan 24, 2008)

I am noticing more and more soap, body care and candle sites have "blogs".
Does your site have a blog? I think I might add one, I am just not sure how to go about it...


----------



## pepperi27 (Jan 24, 2008)

I mostly sell my items on etsy so no blog for me. However the website I have allows me to write newsletters which can be helpful but I have yet to see anything. I'm actually thinking of getting rid of my website because its not generating as many sales as I'd hope. I've had it for two years now and my sales have come through word of mouth and friends. So I decided I'm just going to stick with etsy and write blogs to promote that way. A blog can be anything which is why its so awesome. Think about writing about your soaps, preparation, getting kids involved. I've realized a lot of people like reading about these things because it makes them feel more connected to not only your products but who you are. Just my opinion of course.


----------



## Lane (Jan 24, 2008)

pepperi27 said:
			
		

> I've realized a lot of people like reading about these things because it makes them feel more connected to not only your products but who you are. Just my opinion of course.



On websites... I use to use the term "we" and when I decided to change it to "I" (it really was only me...) My sells did better...I don't think people want the illusion of a large Co, thats why they are buying handmade...


----------



## pepperi27 (Jan 24, 2008)

Exactly I was doing the same thing. Instead I opted for I and included that it is a family owned business signifying homemade products. It makes a difference.


----------



## SouthernEssence (Feb 18, 2008)

I have a blog.  My site is mentioned in it but the blog isn't all about my products.

www.southernessencefarms.blogspot.com


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

Yes I started one on typepad very recently.... and so far it's gotten quite a few hits.

http://kris252.typepad.com/everyday_pleasures/

But I also blog about different topics just to gain interest from others.


The reason why I went with typepad vs a free one is how it's set up.   Yes there is a monthly fee to use it but they do offer a free 14 day trial.   

I like the fact I can have a catagory list as you can see on the left side of the page.   So readers don't have to search though all my posts just to read the topic they are interested in.   


I went with the 8.95 package one, not the cheapest but not the most expensive either.  But so far i have gotten quite  a few hits because of it.


just thought i'd share.


EDITED TO ADD
There is also a special page that allows you to see the number of views.  
This comes in the form of
* lifetime page views
* average per day
* in the past 7 days
* today since midnight GMT

then it also tells you where the person found your link to view.  Such as if you put the link on your web site or if it was from a google search etc......    So that's pretty neat as well.  You know where people are finding the links to your page.  So it can be posted more often !!!


----------



## NeosoulSister (Mar 15, 2008)

I actually have three blogs- a personal blog that links to my store website - that's where I talk about all the tribulations and fun times of being a stay at home mom.

My business blogs basically talk about the ingredients that I use and my product.  

If you're interested, my store is in my siggie - just look at the top of the page to "visit our blog!"

I do get some hits from the blogs to my site, but most of my sales are offline...


----------



## Bigmoose (May 18, 2012)

Yes I have a blog on my website but this is something that I have to push myself to do.  It does not come easy to me.  I think I'll go there now and make a long overdue update.

Bruce


----------



## soapylady (Jun 1, 2012)

I started one, but found i updated it alot up front, but then would go 6 months without touching it. I think a blog is great if you keep it fresh, but going to a blog and seeing the most recent post was over a year old makes your site look stale. I instead opted to just post articles on my site until i have the time/motivation to keep a blog current.


----------

